# Wie verarbeite ich Daten richtig



## Spedgrim (30. Okt 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin zur Zeit auch dabei, Java zu lernen, und dies seit ca. 2-3 Wochen. Ich habe vorher auch nie mit OOP zu tun gehabt. Natürlich hab ich schon einiges zu Java und OOP gelesen, aber richtig verstehen und richtig anwenden klappt leider noch nicht so richtig, dazu fehlt mir einfach die Erfahrung. Ich möchte gerne Programmieren lernen und habe mir Java ausgesucht, vorher ein kurzer ausflug zu VBA.Net und natürlich Basic auf dem C-64. 

Ich möchte gerne Wissen wie ich richtig mit Daten umgehe. Als Beispiel habe ich ein Programm das Nachname und Vorname speichern soll. Da ich nicht weiss wieviele Datensätze angelegt werden soll muss es dynamisch sein. Im Verlauf des Programm muss ich sehr oft auf diese Datensätze zugreifen können, auch sollen die Datensätze Sortiert werden z.B. nach Nachname. Ich dachte mir das einfach so: ich lege eine neue Klasse an und definiere Nachname und Vorname als Vector. Das Problem ist danach natürlich die Sortiereung da die Datensätze durcheinander kommen. Ich könnte natürlich erst alle Datensätze in einen Vector schreiben und danach in ein Array anlegen da ich nach der Eingabe aller Daten ja die größe des Array weiss und die Daten so zusammen bleiben. Daher meine Frage wie mache ich dies am besten, wahrscheinlich gibt es einen anderen ganz einfachen Weg.

Könnt Ihr mir evt. auch ein paar Tips geben, was ich mir als Anfänger besonders gut anschauen sollte, meistens sind es ja bei Anfänger wie mir "einfache Probleme" die große Probleme machen. 

Bei google und co. findet man zahlreiche Code Beispiele aber leider fehlt die Erklärung dazu, daher wär eine kurze Begründung sehr schön.  



Vielen Dank

Gruß

Spedgrim


----------



## hupfdule (30. Okt 2006)

Nicht eine Liste zu Namen und eine zu Nachnamen in einer Klasse speichern, sondern eine Klasse mit Name und Vorname anlegen und eine Liste von Objekten dieser Klasse verwenden. Sortieren kannst du sie, indem du die compareTo Methode überschreibt. Wenn du häufig auf bestimmte Datensätze zugreifen willst, lohnt es sich, diese nicht in einer Liste, sondern einer Map zu speichern. Dann kannst du über einen Key darauf zugreifen. Und schlussendlich benötigt man für derartige Sachen eigentlich immer eine Datenbank. Aber damit solltest du dich zu Anfang noch nicht beschäftigen.


----------



## Spedgrim (31. Okt 2006)

Hallo hupfdule,

vieln Dank für deine Antwort. Werde mir das mal mit Map ankucken, ich will ja nur ein Paar Datensätze eingeben 5-30 hoffe dafür brauche ich keine Datenbank, ich hatte auch nicht vor als Anfänger direkt mich mit Datenbank Anbindungen zu beschäftigen obwohl ich das sehr interessant finde.

Gruß

Spedgrim


----------



## hupfdule (31. Okt 2006)

Im "richtigen Leben" braucht man für fast alles eine Datenbank. Aber zum Lernen ist es nicht nötig. Entweder du erzeugst dir die Objekte fest im Quellcode oder liest die Daten einfach aus einer Textdatei aus.


----------

